# Pr in newzealand



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Will civil engineer of 5 yeaes experience can migrate to newzealand qualification is recognised by austealia and newzealand is there any way for PR


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sarmi said:


> Will civil engineer of 5 yeaes experience can migrate to newzealand qualification is recognised by austealia and newzealand is there any way for PR


See Immigration New Zealand - this will give you most information.


----------

